# Coyote Kills Pet Dog In SE Michigan



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

CANTON, MI -- Canton police say a coyote attacked and killed a man's Bichon Frise pet dog about 5 a.m. Friday. He let his two dogs into the backyard where the attack occurred. Both pets were of the small Bichon Frise breed.


"Coyote sightings have been prevalent across Metro Detroit for several years, and unfortunately similar attacks to family dogs have recently been reported in Grosse Ile and Shelby Township," Barb Caruso of the Canton Public Safety Department Communications Department said in a release Tuesday. "According to Michigan's Department of Natural Resources, coyotes have migrated into urban and suburban areas throughout the state.........................................

Steve


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Front page news "Coyote Eats a Dog in Detroit". All of those people support having wolves in the UP now they are complaining about coyotes. It is okay for wolves to attack our pets and livestock because they are wolves. Yes wolves have migrated into our suburban areas and back yards. You people deal with your coyotes and we will deal with our wolves. You won't get any pity from a Yooper when your dog becomes a coyote sandwich.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

Here is the answer, buy one before they sell out!


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

NATURE DOING WHAT NATURE DOES....except in my backyard.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Wait a couple of years the USDA will be transporting wolves to the LP then look in your back yard.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

They're already here


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Just stake out a couple of those tasty critters and let the shooting begin...


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Wait until the wolves get down here.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Lamarsh said:


> Wait until the wolves get down here.


What if I told you they already are and the DNR has admitted it and it's even been on the news?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Not much of a chance of wolves getting established in the LP. There would have to be a pretty good ice bridge which happens about one in ten years. Other than that they would have to make a swim of about 2 miles minimum if they swam from Boise Blanc Island. I don't know if there is a pack or individual wolves on the island.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I wouldn't call them established quite yet but they are here on at least 2 seperate reservation lands confirmed by DNR with trail cams and DNA samples.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I am sorry for the dogs demise. For the people down there welcome to the real world. Us to the north have been wise to the possibility of this happening for a long time. I remember this happening to a friends big dog on it's chain in his yard when a pack came into the yard and killed it 25 years ago

Yet you think that the people in the UP must suffer the same actions by the wolves and just suck it up. Makes a difference when the shoe is on the other foot even if it is only a coyote


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

doggk9 said:


> I wouldn't call them established quite yet but they are here on at least 2 seperate reservation lands confirmed by DNR with trail cams and DNA samples.


http://www.mlive.com/news/index.ssf/2015/09/gray_wolf_confirmed_lower_mich.html

That article is from last fall. Unable to locate anything newer than that. With the number of LP coyote hunters and trappers, it's hard to see wolves ever getting much of a population in the LP. 

L & O


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Are there that many violating/poaching coyote hunters and trappers in lower Michigan that will control the wolves.

Must be the coyote hunters are law abiding in the UP or there would not be a wolf problem!!


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Considering the UP started with 6, how many do you think it will take in the Lower?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

doggk9 said:


> Considering the UP started with 6, how many do you think it will take in the Lower?


http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WolfManagementHistoryBRoell_347584_7.pdf
Those from the '70's all ended up dead I believe. They had been reintroduced. 


http://mynorth.com/2014/03/mynorth-classic-return-of-michigan-wolves/
This article was first published in 2001. The Yoopers need to point to the 200 mark as mentioned by the DNR to be the high water mark for wolves once the ban is lifted.

As far as the LP......no proof of a female is there ? The few articles that I read about these 2 wolves in the NLP speculates that they are most likely 2 young males that were looking for territory when they crossed the ice bridge.
Lots of trail cameras in the NLP, no sighting ??

L & O


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I haven't seen sex listed in any of the reports on the 2 confirmed, nor was it listed on the 1 trapped and killed in Presque isle county in 04. Highly doubtful that only 2 more showed up after 12 yrs. But, then again there are still people who think there are no cougars in Mi either lol


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

doggk9 said:


> .......... Highly doubtful that only 2 more showed up after 12 yrs. But, then again there are still people who think there are no cougars in Mi either lol


I'm not so sure that it is highly doubtful. How often does the ice bridge even form ? Also, not a lot of wolf sighting in the St. Ignace area. I can't see one leaving the Manistique area and getting to the LP. Look at how close Drummond Island is to the mainland......why no wolves there ?

As far as cougars........those were confirmed a long time ago in the UP by the DNR when they finally had proof. In the LP there has been zero proof of any cougars for over 100 years. I think eventually one will make its way here and end up being photographed or leave behind some scat, but so far that hasn't happened.

L & O


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

NO comment. I am to gullible.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

multibeard said:


> NO comment. I am to gullible.


Go ahead, tell us all about the dozens of cougar tracks that you found in every NLP county.

L & O


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

How often does an ice bridge form? 4 out of the last 5 years lol. I'm sure we'll see the population grow. The UP population is much higher than the DNR let on, just ask anybody who lives there. The UP wolf population and the NLP elk population are both proof that it doesn't take much to create a lasting effect. Plenty of people believe the world was completely repopulated by just 2 members of each species lol.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have never claimed to have seen any other tracks than the ones in that thread. Maybe if you would get of your chair or what ever and get out in the real world instead of in your computer world you might just find some your self.

I actually had a now former DNR employee suggest to me that that is what they were when I showed the actual photos to her.. But being a DNR employee she did not dare say so for fear of losing her job.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

As far as the LP......no proof of a female is there ? The few articles that I read about these 2 wolves in the NLP speculates that they are most likely 2 young males that were looking for territory when they crossed the ice bridge.
Lots of trail cameras in the NLP, no sighting ??

L & O[/QUOTE]

Um, yeah, the proof does exist, it just didn't leave the area.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

L&O there have been plenty of wolf sightings around St Ignace. There are also plenty of islands that they can and do go to in the winter. If they make it to Boise Blanc Island they could swim across in the summer with no problem. I think that the ones that do come across are coming from Boise Blanc Island or Round Island. They are very good swimmers and I would see no need for an ice bridge for them to swim across. The current might be difficult at Drummond Island but otherwise I don't think that it would be difficult. It does not happen often but deer have made it from the mainland to Mackinac Island.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

wyandot said:


> A
> 
> Um, yeah, the proof does exist, it just didn't leave the area.


I see now. 'The truth Is Out There' Maybe Mulder & Scully can investigate.

So what do you mean ? The DNR is covering up evidence or physical evidence is never reported ?


L & O


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

No, I'm saying you're not doing enough research to run your mouth.

http://www.cheboygannews.com/article/20110729/NEWS/307299953


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

wyandot said:


> No, I'm saying you're not doing enough research to run your mouth.
> 
> http://www.cheboygannews.com/article/20110729/NEWS/307299953



I do remember that article from about 5 years ago. There was also an article in Woods-n-Water casting doubt on whether those were wolves. As I recall, and I might be wrong, it was determined that those were coyotes. Perhaps someone can find the follow-up articles.
What I did was check the DNR site a couple of days ago for any updates. The article below is from about 2 weeks ago. No mention of any recent(last 12 months) findings and no mention at all about the pups you cited. I think this was because they were coyotes.
So, I categorically deny that I did not do any research. I had and am posting the newest DNR information below. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_46403-378496--,00.html


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for clearing that up L&O. I would hate to think any harm had come to an endangered species in my backyard.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

They're only still considered an endangered species because of antis money and media. They are definitiley not low in numbers anymore.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

They will continue to be treated as endangered because of the vast area of former habitat they will never occupy again. The antis have an utopian view of wildlife and think they should live everywhere they did historically. Therefore they will never back off of the political toy/weapon the Endangered Species Act is.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

I disagree but we shall see. There are constantly things going on behind the scenes and their impact and numbers have been noticed.


----------



## A.M. General (May 3, 2001)

multibeard said:


> Are there that many violating/poaching coyote hunters and trappers in lower Michigan that will control the wolves.
> 
> Must be the coyote hunters are law abiding in the UP or there would not be a wolf problem!!


Hahahahaha, coyote poachers! I was drug through the mud on a dnr misprint technically on this forum a few years ago for shooting a coyote after March 1 although it was legal defending livestock. I guess I'm a violator for sitting in my pole barn and smoking one coming into my chicken coop. Wtf...
Now that we are on the verge of year round hunting these predators, we need more people doing so. Especially deer hunters because this is the biggest problem to low deer densities.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Liver and Onions said:


> Also, not a lot of wolf sighting in the St. Ignace area. I can't see one leaving the Manistique area and getting to the LP. Look at how close Drummond Island is to the mainland......why no wolves there ?
> L & O


No wolves on Drummond Island? Since when?


----------

